# US carpenter and family moving to NZ



## mehggs (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi all, firstly, I'm new here! My husband and I (and our four kiddos) are hoping to make the leap to NZ in about A year. So much to find out, learn and discover, even though I have learned so much already.
Anyway, hubby is a carpenter, been building for over 20 years now. Wondering the best way to get him a job in Chch area to help out with the rebuild. By the time we come, I will have graduated a tech college with a 2 year Associates in Sci (architecture & engineering) and would like to eventually find work also. 
I just feel like we applied a bunch of places last year (before I decided to go back to school) and it was hard to get anyone's attention really, once they noticed we were from the US and looking for a job to get a visa type thing... ANY ADVICE would be super helpful!!!
And, any of the nitty gritty, what is it really like to live there type of info that can't be found just searching the web is helpful. We know it will be tough, and a huge shift from life here in the states but thats exactly what we want.
sorry, I'm rambling!

OH! PS! We are coming for a visit in March 2016 and want a down gto earth experience not a touristy hotel type... advice?


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

mehggs said:


> Hi all, firstly, I'm new here! My husband and I (and our four kiddos) are hoping to make the leap to NZ in about A year. So much to find out, learn and discover, even though I have learned so much already.
> Anyway, hubby is a carpenter, been building for over 20 years now. Wondering the best way to get him a job in Chch area to help out with the rebuild. By the time we come, I will have graduated a tech college with a 2 year Associates in Sci (architecture & engineering) and would like to eventually find work also.
> I just feel like we applied a bunch of places last year (before I decided to go back to school) and it was hard to get anyone's attention really, once they noticed we were from the US and looking for a job to get a visa type thing... ANY ADVICE would be super helpful!!!
> And, any of the nitty gritty, what is it really like to live there type of info that can't be found just searching the web is helpful. We know it will be tough, and a huge shift from life here in the states but thats exactly what we want.
> ...


The best way to find a job when still overseas is to already have a work Visa in hand. The problem with not having the Visa, is you are essentially asking an employer to hold off on hiring other applicants while you "try" to secure a Work Visa. Some do, especially if they are hard up for qualified candidates, but many simply don't have the time or money to risk passing other applicants over while waiting for overseas candidates to get theirs in order. 
You'll want to submit as many CV's as possible, and it's very helpful to include a nice cover letter introducing and personalizing yourself. It may be the one thing that puts your CV ahead of the pack.
Some places to start job searching are: 
Canterbury Skills & Employment Hub | Opportunity Canterbury
Finding and recruiting migrants
New Zealand Jobs & Work Opportunities » Workhere New Zealand
https://www.newzealandnow.govt.nz/work-in-nz/nz-jobs-industries/construction-jobs
Rebuild Jobs in Christchurch, Canterbury | Indeed.com
Careers and opportunities in Canterbury
Canterbury Skills and Employment Hub opens
Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today

It's sort of hard to tell what it's like without knowing what part of the US you are from. It's a rural city, both economically, industry wise, and culturally. Much of NZ still retains a very farm-like quality and culture to it. Christchurch is small to me, but I moved from a large metropolitan area; but by NZ standards it's "big" (I guess) ... over 300k people. If you wind up posting here frequently, I'm happy to share my facebook contact information with you, if you're interested in taking a look at what sort of life an American can eek out here. It's much colder than I prefer in Chch, which is mostly only a problem because the housing quality here is horrible (seriously, do not believe anyone who says this is not true, because it IS). New housing builds are obviously of better quality, but even modern standards of NZ insulation fall far below generally accepted international standards. I have no idea why, that's just the way it is. In general, it's a nice and pretty city, still with lots of empty lots, cultural events are less than we'd see in an equivalent sized US city, but they are here, and if you have the money, it should satisfy that need if you have it (to see live shows.. music, theater, etc). Like most NZ cities, it's got an abundance of walking tracks, both through the city (along the two main rivers, and up and throughout the Port Hills. The beach side of town is older, and more low socio-economic, not a lot of main town people go there to hang out ... but, the whole city is coastal, so there are other areas within 10 or 15 mins drive with decent beaches and great scenery. The town of Lyttelton is a tiny village 10 mins over of the hill, and has a decent sized Harbour to hang out and boat (if the weather permits), or fish off the banks. Plenty of places to dine out (but it's very expensive compared to what you'll be used to in the US -- prepare for sticker shock). Great parks, hiking and biking trails .... Not sure what else you'd like to know... Happy to answer any questions you might have. 

In terms of accommodation, you might want to look for a private vacation rental on Airbnb or https://www.holidayhouses.co.nz/ or 

Just be very aware that the weather you'll probably get in March is most likely to be nice, so keep in mind that whatever you stay in, you won't be experiencing the worst of winter in it ... although March 2014 we were snapped by the tail end of a typhoon and pockets of the city experienced severe flooding, the worst in over 100 years ... the weather can be quite unpredictable at times.

Cheers.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have started a new thread for you. Rather than post on a nearly 3 year old thread with information that is likely to be outdated, it's better to start a new thread. To do so, click the "post a new thread" tab on the home page on the left hand side just above the list of threads.


----------



## hyweldavies (Jun 7, 2014)

It would be worth making sure the salary etc. means you can have a nice lifestyle here. Food, fuel, cars etc. is around 2x what we paid in the states. Healthcare is almost free. 

https://www.newzealandnow.govt.nz/living-in-nz/money-tax/comparable-living-costs

It is a great place to live but coming here after 5 years in the States, how much some things cost was a bit of a shock. Also schools etc. expect you to make a donation every year.

Good luck


----------

